# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  401 Invalid credentails

## Mvu

Bonjour, je suis confront au problme suivant:
J'ai un rpertoire appel Order sur mon site (qui tourne sur IIS en ASP classic). Dans ce rpertoire, j'ai des fichiers .zip. Ces fichiers .zip sont destins  pouvoir tre download avec clic droit. Tout cela fonctionnait trs bien jusqu' ce je change la scurit du rpertoire Order pour IIS_IUSRS en le mettant  Modify. Je fais cela, pour que le script suivant puisse tre utilis:


```

```

Le script produit ses effets.
Mais, problme: maintenant clic droit pour tlcharger le fichier zip dclenche une erreur 401Unauthorized: Access is denied due to invalid credentials.
Sur IIS, Authentication, Anonymous est activ a avec le Application Pool Identity. 
Que dois-je faire ?

----------


## Mvu

ceci semble tre la solution: crire dans web.config


```

```

Je confirme demain.

----------


## Mvu

C'est bien cela.

----------

